# Tanker Lord Tweedsmuir



## d.r.wing (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any details of this ship I believe she was a tanker with what were called summer tanks probably built early 1900's I worked on her as an electrical app.in Falmouth about 1955, her electrical system was very basic, I think she had a two cylinder steam engine and may have belonged to a Canadian Co. 
I have often wondered what happened to this vessel as she couldn't have had many trips left in her, an old rust bucket that probably had a distinguished career.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello d.r.wing
http://ul.bgsu.edu/cgi-bin/xvsl2.cgi
Where it says vessel put in TWEEDSMUIR PARK and click begin search.
Click on box 007216


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Very apposite post as the obituary for the second Lord Tweedsmuir (John Buchans Son) was in the paper on Tuesday. 

Canadian link as the first Lord Tweedsmuir was Governor General of Canada.


----------



## d.r.wing (May 27, 2008)

ian d. thanks for that, as usual my memory has let me down again but I do remember one of the problems she had was her fr'd. winch house was stuck open and the door had to be replaced. I don't think she carried a leckie the 2nd eng acting , we had to renew a number of heavy duty cartridge fuses on the switch board to replace nails! I note she changed her name in 1955 and ownership. and after another 5 years she was scrapped. She had done her duty in the war time and suvived for 18 years.


----------

